# Rabies Vaccine



## grizfb75 (Nov 19, 2009)

Is it difficult to get a rabies vaccine in South Africa for a health care worker? Estimated Cost?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Hahaha no, it wont cost much at all. I think your perception of South Africa might be a bit obscured!


----------

